# 9-week-old puppy has Upper Respiratory Infection



## keegan&baileylove (Jun 11, 2008)

I just adopted a 9-week-old mini dachshund puppy who was rescued from a puppy mill raid... The vet diagnosed her with an upper respiratory infection and prescribed her with antibiotics, cough syrup, nose drops and a nebulizer -- all outpatient. Has anyone else had to deal with this with their new puppy? Please no sad stories -- I need encouragement so I can stop worrying! Just want to know everything will be ok... Thanks!


----------



## dee7973 (Oct 5, 2007)

keegan&baileylove said:


> I just adopted a 9-week-old mini dachshund puppy who was rescued from a puppy mill raid... The vet diagnosed her with an upper respiratory infection and prescribed her with antibiotics, cough syrup, nose drops and a nebulizer -- all outpatient. Has anyone else had to deal with this with their new puppy? Please no sad stories -- I need encouragement so I can stop worrying! Just want to know everything will be ok... Thanks!



I am gonna take a shot at this one...  
My dog has had a few urinary track infections, because she is sick from other things, and antibiotic does it... My assumption would be it is probably just as easy to cure since people get the same things and with antibiotic we are cured.. 
Try it for a week and see if the little guy gets any better if not call the doctor and let them know... Good luck and God bless!!!!


----------



## Maggpie (May 21, 2008)

Make sure you finish the antibiotics and also you can use your shower as a nebulizer as well. Get it real hot and steamy with the door closed and then bring her into the bathroom (keep door closed) and sit in there with her for 5 minutes. 

URI's are something you want to handle asap so that it does not turn into pneumonia.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Most puppies who are in any type of kennel environment will develop "kennel cough". It is very common. That yours was rescued from a puppy mill makes it even more likely. Like a human, be sure you give it all of the antibiotics. She should make a full recovery. It sounds so bad (like with a baby) and you feel bad because you can't make it all better, right? You are not alone. I had (an adult) dog who caught it from a groomer and it passed to my other 2 dogs. I could tell who was coughing just by the sound of the cough. Everyone made a fully recovery.

You will get through this, I promise. Just love her and take care of her...she is, after all, your new baby! Good luck.


----------

